# Motorway Polis to Paphos



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi

The motorway that is being put in Polis to Paphos when is this being done and any idea where it goes through.

Just would like to know the route of it so when i am looking for houses we are not too close by.

I take it that it wont be a motorway like here or will it?

Any ideas? All knowledge welcome

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> Hi
> 
> The motorway that is being put in Polis to Paphos when is this being done and any idea where it goes through.
> 
> ...


Firstly it certainly wont be like a British motorway. It will be a dual carriageway. (Thats big for Cyprus)
Secondly every year they say it will be started next January but then January comes and they say it will be started NEXT January.
The route changes according to who you are talking to


----------



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Firstly it certainly wont be like a British motorway. It will be a dual carriageway. (Thats big for Cyprus)
> Secondly every year they say it will be started next January but then January comes and they say it will be started NEXT January.
> The route changes according to who you are talking to


Many thanks for the information.

So wont panic too much about that one then!!!

Take it then that is the same about the Marina that is going to be built in Coral Bay then?

Nothing gets done quickly!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> Many thanks for the information.
> 
> So wont panic too much about that one then!!!
> 
> ...


You got it
You are learning fast


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Proposed Motorway Route*

Hi,

I came across this document which mentions the proposed route: 
www.mcw.gov.cy/.../Paphos-Polis Environmental Statement Non-Technical Summary.pdf?... 
It says they plan to build it by 2013 and it will run closest to Marathounta, Stroumpi & Kallepia. You can also buy road maps in Paphos now with the proposed route on them in dotted lines (my parents bought one last time they were over).

However, given the lack of traffic on the Paphos to Limassol motorway compared with our roads in the UK, even if this road went near your village I don't think you'd hear much noise. Also, as Veronica said, by Cyprus standards if they say it'll be finished in 2013 that probably means 2026! 

Lazer


----------



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

Lazer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this document which mentions the proposed route:
> www.mcw.gov.cy/.../Paphos-Polis Environmental Statement Non-Technical Summary.pdf?...
> ...


Many thanks I will have a look at least I have abit of an idea.

Thank you


----------

